# washington island ?? Green bay??



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

does any1 have fishing info about this island as where and when.. place to stay.?? PM PLZZZ


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Cannot help you with places to stay on the island but I have know folks with larger boats that have gone out of Cedar River Michigan to fish the waters near the island. I believe there are also Charters that operate out of that same port. FM


----------

